#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Интервью с Кармапой XVII Оргьеном Тринлеем Дордже

## Дмитрий Певко

http://savetibet.ru/2009/09/23/karmapa.html
*"Все, кто, объединившись, служит идеям Далай-ламы, добьются успеха"*

Перевод из Times of Indiа.

----------

Александр С (03.10.2009), Вова Л. (24.09.2009), Катя Е (29.04.2012), Юндрун Топден (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ittosai

> http://savetibet.ru/2009/09/23/karmapa.html
> *"Все, кто, объединившись, служит идеям Далай-ламы, добьются успеха"*
> 
> Перевод из Times of Indiа.


Странное заявление Кармпы по поводу того что видео игры помогают снять стресс наряду с медитацией. Так сказать один из искусных методов :EEK!:

----------

Denli (05.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Скоро, между прочим, Diablo-3 выйдет...  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я тоже играю RTS и Контру что бы порой снять напряжение, уж если очень хочется кого нибудь замочить... раньше по крайней мере так было, потому что как год не играю вообще.
Сейчас как то практика дает расслабление и других вещей особо не требуется.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Игры еще и развивают мозг, заставляя его фунциклировать в ровном русле. 

В прошлом году выходил неплохой sci-fi квестик по мотивам культового комиксового персонажа, Perry Rhodan, которые иллюстрировал Gray Morrow. Игра оч. похожа на вышедший в 95 году квест Chronomaster по книге Родержа Желязны. 

Ну а вообще, Mass Effect - лучшая игра последнего времени, скоро выйдет 2 часть, а еще в конце года BioWare выпустит Dragon Age. В декабре выйдет фильм Джеймса Камерона - Avatar , к нему в придачу игра от ubisoft (3d-action adventure) 

В Counter Strike Source я играл несколько лет тому назад в местной сетке, иногда на первом месте в рейтингах был, что практически нереально )) Там смысл не в том, чтобы убивать (и радоваться этому), а чтобы осознавать общую картинку и реактивно предсказывать действия других, ну и знать движок, его возможности и психологию людей, причем времени на рассуждение нет, есть только Action. 

А еще недавно вышла русская игра Эадор, немного похожая на "Героев 3". 
___________________
Хип-хоп разный бывает. Не все стоит (и полезно было бы) слушать, в особенности - штатовский мэйнстрим.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Самая жестокая игра - Worms. :Smilie:  Очень подходит для снятия стресса и удовлетворения воинственных желаний.

----------


## Aleksey L.

кстати, неплохая игра Line.Rider.2.Freestyle

----------


## Алексий

Мне кажется, что убийство, пусть даже виртуальное, создает в сознании допущение подобного действия в реальности, а зачастую и автоматически.

----------

Denli (05.10.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

каждый в праве самого себя программировать. 
хуже - когда начинают других под свои застывшие "идеи" подгонять

----------

andykh (25.09.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

А у меня фермы ВКонтакте!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр С

> Мне кажется, что убийство, пусть даже виртуальное, создает в сознании допущение подобного действия в реальности, а зачастую и автоматически.


Я не знаю, что надо употреблять или чем болеть  :Smilie:

----------


## Ната

> А у меня фермы ВКонтакте!!!


и у меня тоже :Big Grin:  и еще маджонг :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Мне кажется, что убийство, пусть даже виртуальное, создает в сознании допущение подобного действия в реальности, а зачастую и автоматически.


Никакого сравнения. Убить живое существо оружием в твоей руке и "убить" цифрового персонажа щелчком мыши - две большие разницы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кстати, тема о компьютерных играх уже была, просьба не захламлять эту. В интервью ведь не только об играх речь.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Кстати, тема о компьютерных играх уже была, просьба не захламлять эту. В интервью ведь не только об играх речь.


Ага, ещё и о нир-норе.  :Smilie:  Кстати, слышал о том, что Q-Tip из A Tribe Called Quest и Beastie Boys - вроде бы буддисты.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Мне кажется, что убийство, пусть даже виртуальное, создает в сознании допущение подобного действия в реальности, а зачастую и автоматически.


Можно монстров, которых убиваешь в игре, визуализировать как собственные омрачения.  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (25.09.2009), Lion Miller (10.08.2011), Юндрун Топден (24.09.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

Beastie Boys - единственные, кто с площадки награждения MTV объявили во всеуслышание, что они Против развязывания войны штатами в ираке, на что услышали в свой адрес явное недовольство толпы, уже за что их можно уважать ) 

A Tribe Called Quest в свое время считались фэйковыми хип-хопперами (что-то типа попсятников, которые не в теме), хотя мне лично нравится у них один ремикс: Crustation With Bronagh Slevin - Purple (A Tribe Called Quest Edit)

А вообще, любые творческие действия человека уже заслуживают похвалы, ну а как он распределит свою энергию и чем будет заниматься - личное дело каждого. И тут не должно быть ни системы, ни контроля "свыше" , иначе получится "клетка-ангар" для роботов

----------

Denli (05.10.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Один из Бисти Бойз женат на тибетке, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Aleksey L.

кстати, советую из недавнего, альбомчик: 
Samon Kawamura - Unfold (Nesola, NES8867169772)

----------


## Alexandre

> В интервью ведь не только об играх речь.


Да-да! Еще он там сказал:"В последние 800-900 лет Кармапа был человеком весьма аполитичным. Он концентрировался исключительно на духовном руководстве..."

Что точно переводит английский вариант "For anywhere between 800 and 900 years, the Karmapa has been a very apolitical figure, a person who has concentrated solely on spiritual leadership, not involved in any way with governmental leadership."

Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь, кагьюпа или нет, объясните мне, пожалуйста, если понимаете, почему и зачем он говорит на черное - белое?! Я понимаю там всякие полутона и прочее... но тут...
Как будто никто не ездил к китайскому императору, не воевал с Далай-ламами за Лхасу, Шигатсе и монастыри вообще, не умирал в изгнании во время гражданских войн, и не было скоропостижных смертей при невыясненных обстоятельсвах...

----------


## Джигме

> Мне кажется, что убийство, пусть даже виртуальное, создает в сознании допущение подобного действия в реальности, а зачастую и автоматически.


Я вот не понимаю как комбинация програмного кода и все это биты байты могу у вас  ассоциациироваться  с убийстваом...

----------


## Джигме

> Можно монстров, которых убиваешь в игре, визуализировать как собственные омрачения.


Адназначна пять! :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Зато я за развязывание войны в Тибете армией США.

----------


## Джигме

> Зато я за развязывание войны в Тибете армией США.


А я против. Я за то чтобы китайцы все поголовно приняли Три Драгоценности. Это лучше. :Smilie:

----------

Legba (25.09.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Зато я за развязывание войны в Тибете армией США.


так ведь будет как во Вьетнаме, дустом все деревни потравят. Оно тибетцам надо?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ещё пара страниц в том же духе - и тему придётся закрыть.  :Frown:

----------

Casik (25.09.2009), Юй Кан (25.09.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дима читай тему про ДЛ в Праге.

----------


## Aleksey L.

посоветуйте Кармапе послушать альбом 25-летней лондонской девушки 
Speech Debelle - Speech Therapy (Big Dada) 

peace

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да ладно вам... У обоих Кармап просто дикие музыкальные вкусы. Ничего не поделаешь, Porcupine Tree или Halloween (французский через "а", а не немецкий через "е") в те края не доходит, их святейшествам приходится слушать всякую попсовую муть, которая льётся из всех динамиков... У Тхайе Дордже вообще любимой группой были Backstreet Boys. Непонятно, куда Оле Нидал смотрел - а ведь живой ветеран психоделической революции, мог бы объяснить мальчику, кто такие Хендрикс, Джоплинг, Pink Floyd... Ургьен Тринлей хоть собственную музыку вполне приличную пишет, смесь нью-эйдж и этно.

----------


## Гьялцен

Однако больше настораживает не музыка вовсе... А "терапия" компьютерными играми... Как известно, это увлечение может привести к соответствующей зависимости , от которой лечат...
Я крайне разочарован этим интервью... Как-то не по- олимпийски...

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (05.10.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> У обоих Кармап просто дикие музыкальные вкусы.


О вкусах не спорят. В конце-концов не все же должны быть меломанами. А для "фона" может и Backstreet Boys и хип-хоп сойдёт? Не всем же Porcupine Tree и Nile слушать...

----------

Аньезка (05.10.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вообще-то, далеко не все люди "болеют" компьютерными играми. Некоторые в них просто играют.  :Smilie:  Без ущерба для других дел.

И оба, Оргьен Тринлей и Тхайе Дордже, любят это дело. Так что ревнителям чистоты веры податься некуда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> О вкусах не спорят. В конце-концов не все же должны быть меломанами.


О вкусах не спорят до определённого уровня падения этих вкусов... Можно ведь "для фона" и Машу Ша слушать, правда?  :Smilie: 

Дело не в меломании, а в общем уровне культуры, уровне мышления. Когда существо с предположительно высоким уровнем сознания тащится от попсы и рэпа, возникает серьёзное сомнение в том, что сознание это достаточно зрелое. Думаю, в данном случае это просто проблема воспитания и отсутствия информации о настоящей Музыке.

----------

Гьялцен (05.10.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Если Арья-Бодхисаттва 10 Бхуми слушает Backstreet Boys, может не все так плоско в этой музыке?  :Smilie: 

Тоже Backstreet Boys однако. ;-)

----------


## Гьялцен

бекстрит- это скорее не музыка а шоу -бизнес.

----------


## Аньезка

> бекстрит- это скорее не музыка а шоу -бизнес.


Под шоубизнес нельзя танцевать, а под музыку можно.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> О вкусах не спорят до определённого уровня падения этих вкусов... Можно ведь "для фона" и Машу Ша слушать, правда? 
> 
> Дело не в меломании, а в общем уровне культуры, уровне мышления. Когда существо с предположительно высоким уровнем сознания тащится от попсы и рэпа, возникает серьёзное сомнение в том, что сознание это достаточно зрелое. Думаю, в данном случае это просто проблема воспитания и отсутствия информации о настоящей Музыке.


Дмитрий, подобное размышление о музыке на мой взгляд несколько стереотипно. Хотя я не являюсь ярым поклонником хип-хопа, тем не менее, мне кажется, что нет никаких объективных оснований относится к нему столь пренебрежительно. С музыкальной точки зрения хип-хоп возник на основе достаточно зрелых и сложных музыкальных стилей, таких как фанк, ритм эн блю, соул и др. Также считаю что хип-хоп достаточно чётко передает дух нашего времени, и достаточно объемная доля репертуара музыкантов работающих в этом стиле (особенно что касается середины 80-90 гг.) обращена к теме реалий сегодняшнего дня и социальных вопросов. Что же касается рассуждений вроде "попса-непопса", то это, на мой взгляд, наилучшим образом демонстрирует незрелость подхода. Я являюсь сторонником поп-культуры поскольку всегда считал и продолжаю считать что написать нечто качественное, но то, что будет нарвиться лишь тебе и небольшой группке людей гораздо проще, чем, написать нечто не менее качественное, что тронет сердца миллионов.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не могу согласиться. Уверяю вас, написать ерунду, которая будет нравиться миллионам глупцов, куда легче, чем одну прелюдию Баха или один трек Halloween. Жвачку производить легче, чем творческий продукт. Я не говорю, что музычка для ног не нужна, но зачем называть её музыкой?




> тронет сердца миллионов


В лучшем случае тронет вертящиеся задницы.  :Smilie: 
Может, вы не в курсе, но половина поп-культуры сейчас делается вообще в автоматическом режиме, с помощью специальных программ. Свой печально известный альбом St. Anger Metallica так и написала: джемовали, загружали набор риффов в комп, получали на выходе "что-то похожее на песню", как выразился Хэтфилд, а потом это "что-то" дорабатывали. Получилось действительно "что-то" - фэны до сих пор плюются.

А когда-то массовым жанром была опера, и  это отражало совершенно другой уровень культуры и музыкального мышления...

----------

куру хунг (05.10.2009), Читтадхаммо (05.10.2009)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Не могу согласиться. Уверяю вас, написать ерунду, которая будет нравиться миллионам глупцов, куда легче, чем одну прелюдию Баха или один трек Halloween. Жвачку производить легче, чем творческий продукт. Я не говорю, что музычка для ног не нужна, но зачем называть её музыкой?
> 
> 
> В лучшем случае тронет вертящиеся задницы. 
> Может, вы не в курсе, но половина поп-культуры сейчас делается вообще в автоматическом режиме, с помощью специальных программ. Свой печально известный альбом St. Anger Metallica так и написала: джемовали, загружали набор риффов в комп, получали на выходе "что-то похожее на песню", как выразился Хэтфилд, а потом это "что-то" дорабатывали. Получилось действительно "что-то" - фэны до сих пор плюются.
> 
> А когда-то массовым жанром была опера, и  это отражало совершенно другой уровень культуры и музыкального мышления...


Дмитрий, уж поверьте, мне как дипломированному специалисту в сфере менеджмента шоу-бизнеса и человеку, который не один год посвятил данной деятельности, это все прекрасно известно. Я лишь хотел отметить что не следует так однозначно относится например к хип-хопу, поскольку хип-хоп - хип-хопу рознь. Думаю что например творчество Stereo MC's находит свой положительный отклик у многих содержательных людей. Не даром в той части повествования, где я писал о том, что являюсь сторонником поп-культуры, я отметил аспект качества. Я просто не считаю что популярность способна превратить хорошее произведение в ерунду, и лучшее тому доказательство - это творчество Баха и Хелоуин на которых Вы ссылаетесь.

----------


## Судхана

> Однако больше настораживает не музыка вовсе... А "терапия" компьютерными играми... Как известно, это увлечение может привести к соответствующей зависимости , от которой лечат...
> Я крайне разочарован этим интервью... Как-то не по- олимпийски...


Я думаю,мастеру уровня Кармапы это не грозит,если вы, конечно,признаёте Ургена Тинле Кармапой.
Другой вопрос,с какой целью это было сказано во всеуслышание,показать,что Кармапа тоже живой человек?
Стать ближе к западным последователям в культурном плане?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Может, это просто был честный ответ на вопрос, без цели что-либо "показать"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Судхана

> Может, это просто был честный ответ на вопрос, без цели что-либо "показать"?


Может быть)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Однако больше настораживает не музыка вовсе... А "терапия" компьютерными играми... Как известно, это увлечение может привести к соответствующей зависимости , от которой лечат...
> Я крайне разочарован этим интервью... Как-то не по- олимпийски...


Ну мало ли у кого от чего зависимость. Я, често говоря, не знаю ни одного человека, у кого бы от этого была зависимость, хотя многие друзья люят это дело (сам, правда, не играю, так как меня это не вставляет). Кто-то приходит домой и садится перед телеком на какое-то время, кто-то - просматривает газеты, кто-то - поубивает мностров на компе. Что тут такого? Если это не переходит в зависимость и не вредит более важному.

Тут все дело в наших представлениях. Кармапа сказал не то, что Вы считали он должен говорить. Если бы он сказал, что целыми днями тханки рисует и музыку для пудж пишет, мы бы подумали "О, какой у нас хороший Кармапа". А если он говорит, что играет на компе, то мы расстроены - "Кармапе такое не положено - он должен по воздуху летать и через стены проходить". А если бы он сказал, что играет в шахматы, Вы бы разочаровались? А если, что иногда смотрит ТВ? Вон Тхае Дордже говорил, что любит "Симпсонов". А Дзонгзар Кхьенце любит смотреть футбол. Когда это запостили кто-то сразу написал "неположено". А Далай лама так вообще говорит и делает кучу вещей, от которых многих на этом форуме коробит. Но так уж получается, что Ринпоче (и все остальные люди) не всегда делают, то, что мы считаем им положено делать.

Как говорил Ачаан Чаа:



> Один из моих учителей ел очень быстро и шумно; а нам он говорил, чтобы мы ели медленно и внимательно. Я бывало следил за ним, и меня это сильно смущало. Я страдал, а он – нет! Я наблюдал за внешним. Позднее я научился. Некоторые люди водят автомобиль быстро, но осторожно; другие ездят медленно – и много раз попадают в аварии. Не привязывайтесь к правилам, ко внешним формам. Если вы будете наблюдать за другими не более чем на десять процентов, а на девяносто – за самими собой, это будет правильной практикой. Сначала я наблюдал за своим учителем Ачааном Тонг Ратхом – и испытал много сомнений! Люди даже считали его безумным; он часто поступал странно, бывал свиреп со своими учениками. Внешне он гневался, но внутри не было ничего. Ничего и никого! Это был замечательный человек; он оставался ясным и внимательным до самого момента смерти.
> 
> Глядеть от себя – это сравнивать, различать. На таком пути мы не найдем счастья. И вы не найдете мира, если будете тратить время в поисках совершенного человека или совершенного учителя. Будда учил нас смотреть на Дхамму, на истину, а не на других людей.

----------

Александр С (05.10.2009), Дмитрий Певко (05.10.2009), Катя Е (29.04.2012), Сергей Хабаров (09.08.2011), Судхана (05.10.2009)

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

Откуда инфа, что Тхайе Дордже тоже увлекается видеоиграми? Можно ссылку?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Откуда инфа, что Тхайе Дордже тоже увлекается видеоиграми? Можно ссылку?


А кто-то это разве тут утверждал?

----------


## Аньезка

> А кто-то это разве тут утверждал?


Сообщение  #32

----------


## Вова Л.

> Сообщение  #32


Проглядел...

----------


## Karadur

> Дело не в меломании, а в общем уровне культуры, уровне мышления. Когда существо с предположительно высоким уровнем сознания тащится от попсы и рэпа, возникает серьёзное сомнение в том, что сознание это достаточно зрелое. Думаю, в данном случае это просто проблема воспитания и отсутствия информации о настоящей Музыке.


А может, это упайя?
Подростки, узнав, что высокие наставники тоже слушают эту музыку и играют в компьютерные игры, заинтересуются буддизмом.

Кстати, момент выхода из компьютерной игры в обыденную реальность подобен небольшому пробуждению, и, если в этот момент пребывать в осознанности, то получится практика сновидений, хотя и в очень лёгкой форме.

----------


## Tong Po

> А может, это упайя?


Вряд ли.




> Дело не в меломании, а в общем уровне культуры, уровне мышления.


Я сам не большой поклонник поп-культуры. Разве что некоторые образцы, например A-Ha, The Beatles (я надеюсь, что никто не сомневается в их *поп*улярности?). Но вот некоторые группы в которых я нахожу большую музыкальность многие люди и за музыку-то не считают, например Morbid Angel, Nile. И я таких людей отчасти понимаю...

----------


## Aleksey L.

упайя - как крючок для ловли рыбешки ?
..... ловись рыбка, большая и маленькая (с)

----------


## Дондог

> Откуда инфа, что Тхайе Дордже тоже увлекается видеоиграми? Можно ссылку?


“Thaye Dorje also likes Hawaiian pizza, computer games and the Star Wars video”.
http://karmapa.controverse.free.fr/VA/VAan2000.html

----------

